# Wires



## Greener (Jul 4, 2012)

If a power line is in contact with the trunk of the tree and I cut the top off, branches, etc, can I get shocked?


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 4, 2012)

Probably not, but what difference does that make? If you are asking the question, you are unqualified to be there. The general rule regarding high voltage is _"don't come within 10 feet"_.

You did not specify what kind of wire you are dealing with. The service line to a home is typically 240 volts; they are generally pretty safe from electrocuting a tree trimmer. If it is a primary touching the tree, you need to not come anywhere near it.

If you don't know the difference, you need to learn a lot more before you go anywhere near any electric wires. 

************************************************************************

Consider this: Say you are working above the primary, and you swing a branch down that breaks the connection to the trunk. OOPS! Now that branch is conducting high voltage back to where you are at, and that is not likely to end well.


----------



## ATH (Jul 4, 2012)

If it is the line between the pole (transformer) and house, many power companies will drop and/or de-energize the line for no charge (that is a lot easier than cleaning up the mess after the fact...).


----------



## frostedunit (Jul 4, 2012)

You'll be fine. Just make sure you do it first thing in the morning with a heavy dew on or better yet after a good rain. And shake the tree as much as possible while you're going up.

Seriously, if you have to ask, stay away. Don't know about your area, but you can be prosecuted by our local power company just for trimming a tree within 15 of a primary without the proper training.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carburetorless (Jul 4, 2012)

How do power line trimmers avoid being electrocuted? Are they impervious to electric shock or do they have methods/techniques to prevent being shocked? What are those methods/techniques?


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 4, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> How do power line trimmers avoid being electrocuted? ...



By using the techniques they learned at "Line trimming" school. NOTHING else can substitute, certainly not any advice at Arborist Site.



Carburetorless said:


> ... Are they impervious to electric shock or do they have methods/techniques to prevent being shocked? ...



No, they use the techniques they learned at "Line trimming" school. NOTHING else can substitute, certainly not any advice at Arborist Site.



Carburetorless said:


> ... What are those methods/techniques?



_I don't know._ I never went to "Line trimming" school. I am smart enough to know that all I have to do is stay more than 10' away from energized power lines.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 4, 2012)

By the way, C-less, thanks for the red rep. By doing so, you give me the opportunity to show the rest of the folks at ArboristSite what an ass you are.

You said to me: "_Does the OP really need belittling? I don't think so, he already knows he lacks knowledge on the subject, that's why he's asking the question here in 101"_

I challenge you to quote any part of my post that belittles the OP. Telling someone they are unqualified is not an insult, it is simply a fact. What I told Greener was life-saving information. I phrased it as directly, simply, and convincingly as I was able to do. If you know a better way to tell someone not to do something dangerous that they should not do, perhaps you should offer that information.


You and I have had some conflict in the past, and I have refrained from commenting negatively towards or about you. I thought we had reached that agreement. "Reputation" is no longer meaningful on this website, so neither red nor green rep has any real value. Since you chose to pick a fight with me, I am simply responding in kind. Rather than starting some silly red-rep war with you, I am putting your comments into the public forum.


----------



## Carburetorless (Jul 4, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> By the way, C-less, thanks for the red rep. By doing so, you give me the opportunity to show the rest of the folks at ArboristSite what an ass you are.
> 
> You said to me: "_Does the OP really need belittling? I don't think so, he already knows he lacks knowledge on the subject, that's why he's asking the question here in 101"_
> 
> ...




I'm not picking a fight with you, I'm only pointing out how redundant your flaming is.


----------



## 802climber (Jul 4, 2012)

My advice to the OP- get an EHAP book, take EHAP, and better yet get professionally trained. Until then, stay away.

And the short answer to your question: the methods/techniques often involve shutting off the power. Or using specialized, inspected and frequently replaced equipment. Accidents and deaths do happen even using these methods and equipment.

A service line to a home is in no way safe and can cause death or serious injury. Ignorance and carelessness cause these injuries and deaths. People do not respect these service lines enough. Anyway, it's not the "volts" that kills you.

Also if an electrical conductor is contacting or close enough to a tree, the tree becomes an electrical hazard. Ten foot minimum approach distance still applies if you are untrained/unqualified.

Linemen go to school.
Line clearance trimmers go through on the job training and also EHAP, where they teach you much more than can be communicated through the internet. Including minimum approach distance based on voltage and type of conductor which varies regionally.

And guys are still killed and electrocuted because of taking shortcuts, ignoring the rules, ignorance, or poor communication.

Some relevant highlights..........
"Anything" can be hot. This applies to poles, ground wires, guy wires, telephone/cable lines, ANYTHING. A downed and de-energized primary can kill you if there is backfeed coming through the neutral wire (like a homeowner running a generator in a power outage).

The black "insulation" on a service line is NOT insulation - it is merely weathercoat. This gets worn away and animals chew on it exposing wire.

Wet, worn or dirty tools and ropes can conduct electricity.

You have to evaluate a situation and considering all variables, what COULD cause indirect contact with a conductor? Indirect contact can kill you just as dead as direct contact.

I am not trying to sound like a jerk, I just have a huge respect for and awareness of electrical hazards, more so than most.

The worst I took when working line clearance was getting knocked flat on the ground from indirect contact with an electrical conductor. Following all training, rules and procedures. One thing can lead to another really fast.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jul 5, 2012)

Most of your deaths come from guys who know and get relaxed with the danger. Guys get up their with the "too cool for school" attitude and they slip up, then they are dead. Like PD said, stay 10ft away and call Big O or whoever does your area when ya need it. *No tree job is worth dying for*.


----------



## 802climber (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes, it is all about being too cool for school. Or not knowing any better. Whether you were too cool for electrical hazard training or never got any.

They say that in line clearance you are most likely to get hurt in your first year or 8th year...

I was climbing for a guy who wanted me to swing some tops past some "Wires". Now, I was trained in a different part of the US which had different configurations and voltages etc. So took one look and was not comfortable chancing this. Bigger than any three phase I had ever worked near. He was also not aware that high voltage lines will "grab" stuff toward them and not let go.

Did my homework, they turned out to be 14400 volts per phase.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 6, 2012)

Almost every primary we see is 14.4k. I don't have any way of knowing, but I ask the line drop guys and the "supervisors" about the line clearance stuff every time I catch one with any sort of conversation.

_I always learn something from them; mostly cause I always try to pick their brains._ Generally, I think most of them like to be considered experts, and they are usually helpful.


----------



## ATH (Jul 7, 2012)

Just to re-comfirm earlier statements by others that wood is a conductor, here is what I saw today:

Branch broke from tree (in the storm last week), fell on service drop. That weight pulled the pole with the primaries over, that caused one phase and the ground to contact another tree (linden). That tree now has 2 large burn marks about 4-6' apart each 8-10" in diameter - entry and exit wounds from the shock.


----------



## Carburetorless (Jul 7, 2012)

ATH said:


> Just to re-comfirm earlier statements by others that wood is a conductor, here is what I saw today:
> 
> Branch broke from tree (in the storm last week), fell on service drop. That weight pulled the pole with the primaries over, that caused one phase and the ground to contact another tree (linden). That tree now has 2 large burn marks about 4-6' apart each 8-10" in diameter - entry and exit wounds from the shock.



There's been a lot of that going on lately, my power just came back on today.

How big was the branch BTW?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 8, 2012)

ATH said:


> Just to re-comfirm earlier statements by others that wood is a conductor, here is what I saw today:
> 
> Branch broke from tree (in the storm last week), fell on service drop. That weight pulled the pole with the primaries over, that caused one phase and the ground to contact another tree (linden). That tree now has 2 large burn marks about 4-6' apart each 8-10" in diameter - entry and exit wounds from the shock.


wood is not a natural conductor , that is why we use non porous trees for service poles and not hardwoods , being electrocuted climbing something like a red oak will be alot more common then lets say a Blue spruce ...


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jul 8, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> wood is not a natural conductor , that is why we use non porous trees for service poles and not hardwoods , being electrocuted climbing something like a red oak will be alot more common then lets say a Blue spruce ...



Unfortunately all that wood is generally covered by a layer of sap (water) which is a natural conductor. Seems sorta dangerous to say to oneself, "Self, this tree here that I'm in is made of wood, and wood is not a natural conductor, so bombs away." How much does it really matter whether it's oak or spruce? Enough to want to contact HV?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 8, 2012)

ddhlakebound said:


> Unfortunately all that wood is generally covered by a layer of sap (water) which is a natural conductor. Seems sorta dangerous to say to oneself, "Self, this tree here that I'm in is made of wood, and wood is not a natural conductor, so bombs away." How much does it really matter whether it's oak or spruce? Enough to want to contact HV?



Actually your a bit clouded there , maybe instead of me trying to explain it my way I will just find you a example of the differences how the water/sap travels through a tree makes all the difference in its conductivity ..Do you think with the abundance of hardwoods its a coincidence that we don't use them for service poles .. I am not saying that if a spruce tree is energized its safe at all ... And honestly wood is not a natural conductor period maybe sap and water are but that is not always the case either , did you ever take any Ehap courses or anything in relation to electrical safety ? and by all means I dont wanna argue at all I am over that #### but facts are the facts and I don't wanna see anyone get hurt but I don't wanna see people look like jackasses either and run around spouting off wrong info that they heard here


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jul 8, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Actually your a bit clouded there , maybe instead of me trying to explain it my way I will just find you a example of the differences how the water/sap travels through a tree makes all the difference in its conductivity ..Do you think with the abundance of hardwoods its a coincidence that we don't use them for service poles .. I am not saying that if a spruce tree is energized its safe at all ... And honestly wood is not a natural conductor period maybe sap and water are but that is not always the case either , did you ever take any Ehap courses or anything in relation to electrical safety ? and by all means I dont wanna argue at all I am over that #### but facts are the facts and I don't wanna see anyone get hurt but I don't wanna see people look like jackasses either and run around spouting off wrong info that they heard here



EHAP card in pocket......

But I agree, it's a rather muddy discussion. It's very difficult to predict if/how much voltage will be transmitted in any given situation. 

I only replied because unless you can predict with accuracy what's going to happen, it's best to avoid that set of variables all together. When you're in the position of actually finding out whether or not voltage will be transmitted, and how much, with your ass strapped to the tree, you're mostly down to luck at that point.

I don't feel that using stripped, dried, utility poles is very useful example for people working in live trees. And they do still put insulators up there for some reason or other.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 8, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> ...Do you think with the abundance of hardwoods its a coincidence that we don't use them for service poles ...



Hardwoods make poor service poles because they don't grow tall, thin, and strong with little branching. The choice to use conifers is not based at all on conductivity. It's all about using the best tree for the job. Since there are large conifer forests filled with suitable poles that require only modest processing, that makes them the best choice.

Besides, I have watched big HV power streaming down the entire length of a power pole during icing events. It was carbonizing the path it was flowing to ground with, and the entire pole seemed to become a conductor. No emergency services on site, 911 wouldn't even answer the phone, I got to watch it for about 15 minutes. I don't think the variety of tree the pole was made with had anything to do with it's conductivity.


----------



## Greener (Jul 8, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> By using the techniques they learned at "Line trimming" school. NOTHING else can substitute, certainly not any advice at Arborist Site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pdqdl: Your third response here should have been your one and only response to my op. I did not do this tree job, nor did I have any intention of doing so, nor would I use the information from this site as any basis for how I operate in my work, especially outside of my scope. Just a question I wanted to put out there.


----------



## Greener (Jul 8, 2012)

frostedunit said:


> You'll be fine. Just make sure you do it first thing in the morning with a heavy dew on or better yet after a good rain. And shake the tree as much as possible while you're going up.
> 
> Seriously, if you have to ask, stay away. Don't know about your area, but you can be prosecuted by our local power company just for trimming a tree within 15 of a primary without the proper training.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2



Does this mean even if I stay away, I still shouldn't ask the question?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 8, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Hardwoods make poor service poles because they don't grow tall, thin, and strong with little branching. The choice to use conifers is not based at all on conductivity. It's all about using the best tree for the job. Since there are large conifer forests filled with suitable poles that require only modest processing, that makes them the best choice.
> 
> Besides, I have watched big HV power streaming down the entire length of a power pole during icing events. It was carbonizing the path it was flowing to ground with, and the entire pole seemed to become a conductor. No emergency services on site, 911 wouldn't even answer the phone, I got to watch it for about 15 minutes. I don't think the variety of tree the pole was made with had anything to do with it's conductivity.


Man your a tuff nut to crack sometimes man , honestly though your wrong there are plenty of abundant hardwoods to use , conifers are a non porous wood there for ideal for there use and your right straight with relatively small branching , and as far as the dried out stripped pole comment around here I have seen them still dripping water fresh enough to still see some bark here and there , we could grow trees like gum and ash in the same pole nurseries as where grow spruce 
Very few of what we use now pop up outta the woods ...


----------



## treemandan (Jul 8, 2012)

ddhlakebound said:


> EHAP card in pocket......
> 
> But I agree, it's a rather muddy discussion. It's very difficult to predict if/how much voltage will be transmitted in any given situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 8, 2012)

Greener said:


> Does this mean even if I stay away, I still shouldn't ask the question?


I don't think any question in the 101 section is a stupid one and honestly if you have an understanding of what your dealing with you will be fine , and its better for you and much safer to educate yourself and make educated calls knowing your capabilities are really important. I mean I limit myself to what I am sure I can do safely , and when I get a bad feeling about something I stop and explore any other option available to , that's why I have my buddys number who works for Davey tatooed in my brain ... When I call him I know for 100.00 bucks an hour things will be done . And honestly it completely removes any liability on my end


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 8, 2012)

Greener said:


> pdqdl: Your third response here should have been your one and only response to my op. I did not do this tree job, nor did I have any intention of doing so, nor would I use the information from this site as any basis for how I operate in my work, especially outside of my scope. Just a question I wanted to put out there.



Greener, it sounds to me like all you have been doing is posting questions to stir up trouble. I noted your lack of response or follow-up early in this thread. 

My third statement in the post you quoted was an answer to a question you did not post; therefore it should not have been my only post in this thread. Don't be such an egotist that you think you own the thread or control the topic. You sound like you are chastising me for my opinions and statements in this thread. 

If you were seriously looking for an answer, as you claim to be by "Just a question I wanted to put out there", then you should have been quite satisfied with my first answer. The first thing I posted was a direct answer, then I described a scenario whereby you could get fried with electricity from a primary beneath you.

Of course, since it appears that you were only trolling, a simple answer wasn't what you were looking for, was it?


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 8, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> wood is not a natural conductor , that is why we use non porous trees for service poles and not hardwoods , being electrocuted climbing something like a red oak will be alot more common then lets say a Blue spruce ...



I think you are a bit mistaken about the purpose of a service pole. They are not there to provide any insulation whatsoever. That is why they hang the wires on insulators. 

The only real purpose of the poles is to elevate the wires as safely and reliably as possible, at a minimum expense. Porosity, if that is truly any consideration for the variety of tree selected, would most likely be for improved permeability to the creosote impregnation process that lengthens the service life of the poles. Quite frankly, I have never been involved with the selection process for any timber for use as a power pole; I doubt if those folks participate in this forum very much.

If insulating properties were any part of the consideration, why are so many power transmission towers built with steel?


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jul 9, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Thank you for clearing that up... well, I guess its still not clear is it?
> 
> You can take all the theories about what conducts and what don't right to yer grave.



Only read half? Er what?

You quoted this.....


> EHAP card in pocket......
> 
> But I agree, it's a rather muddy discussion. It's very difficult to predict if/how much voltage will be transmitted in any given situation.



and left out this......


> I only replied because unless you can predict with accuracy what's going to happen, *it's best to avoid that set of variables all together*. When you're in the position of actually finding out whether or not voltage will be transmitted, and how much, with your ass strapped to the tree, you're mostly down to luck at that point.



But thanks anyway.....it's nice to know people care.


----------



## ATH (Jul 9, 2012)

Poles are almost always pine mostly because of strength, size, and, and weight.

And just so you know I am making stuff up, check out chapter 18 of the "Wood Handbood: Wood as an Engineering Material":
_Hardwood species can be used for poles when the trees are of
suitable size and form; their use is limited, however, by their
weight, by their excessive checking, and because of the lack
of experience in preservative treatment of hardwoods. Thus,
most poles are softwoods.
The Southern Pine lumber group (principally loblolly,
longleaf, shortleaf, and slash) accounts for roughly 80% of
poles treated in the United States. Three traits of these pines
account for their extensive use: thick and easily treated sapwood,
favorable strength properties and form, and availability
in popular pole sizes._

Oh...and it was many years ago, but I did work in southern pine plantations, and have been in the woods with a pole buyer


----------



## ATH (Jul 9, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> There's been a lot of that going on lately, my power just came back on today.
> 
> How big was the branch BTW?


Was your power out from the Friday windstorm (a week ago Friday)? Most of our town came back online Thursday. I think almost all customers were on Saturday. (we were only down a couple of hours).

The honey locust branch that fell on the service drop was probably 10-12" in diameter. I didn't see the full thing in one piece, but from what was laying on the ground among other branches from who-knows-which-tree I think it was probably 20-25' in length.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 9, 2012)

ATH said:


> Poles are almost always pine mostly because of strength, size, and, and weight.
> 
> And just so you know I am making stuff up, check out chapter 18 of the "Wood Handbood: Wood as an Engineering Material":
> _Hardwood species can be used for poles when the trees are of
> ...


_

That's what I like about this site. There is an unbelievable range of talent, experience, and knowledge among the members. If you want to know something, just put up a comment or question, and someone will probably know the answer.

Thanks for the support, by the way. I knew that preservation treatments had to be one of the biggest considerations for type of tree used._


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 9, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> I think you are a bit mistaken about the purpose of a service pole. They are not there to provide any insulation whatsoever. That is why they hang the wires on insulators.
> 
> The only real purpose of the poles is to elevate the wires as safely and reliably as possible, at a minimum expense. Porosity, if that is truly any consideration for the variety of tree selected, would most likely be for improved permeability to the creosote impregnation process that lengthens the service life of the poles. Quite frankly, I have never been involved with the selection process for any timber for use as a power pole; I doubt if those folks participate in this forum very much.
> 
> If insulating properties were any part of the consideration, why are so many power transmission towers built with steel?



Are you serious right now ? I mean how can you make a jump from that to that ? stay on the topic we'll talk towers somewhere else :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 9, 2012)

Topic is dead. Greener was just trolling us. I moved onto something more fun.

I don't think I have ever seen a thread discussing the topic of electric conductance in different trees, porosity of wood for power poles, nor wood preservation of poles. So...this is all interesting to me.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 9, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Topic is dead. Greener was just trolling us. I moved onto something more fun.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a thread discussing the topic of electric conductance in different trees, porosity of wood for power poles, nor wood preservation of poles. So...this is all interesting to me.


is it porosity or porousness now I thinlk your just making #### up. LOL and greener may have gotten cold fingers asking a question now your hounding him like a dofg with forosity or forousness....


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 9, 2012)

I never make #### up.

porosity: Porosity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Porousness" would be the adjective form of the root word "porous"; essentially that would be non-technical lingo for porosity. Porous itself is an adjective, so porousness is not really often used properly. I guess it might be defined as "the state of being porous".


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 9, 2012)

Besides, greener asked for it. He essentially told me to shut up, and that I should not have responded to his question.

Somebody does me that way after asking a newbie question deserves to understand that is not how to make friends at AS.


----------



## Carburetorless (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm starting to like the 10' rule a lot better now.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 9, 2012)

Why is that? I'm curious.

I used to like the 10' rule, but I can't get the utility tree services to do anything anymore. I have had two trees scheduled for removal since mid-april. As best I can tell, they have never even looked at them.

All I asked for was to "make-safe". This was two pin oaks that are towering over some back-yard primaries. I don't know the voltage, but I would guess 14.4k; there are three of them. 

The 10' rule has no real meaning for me anymore. We know we can't get very close, but we also know we can't get the utility to do anything for us. Absolutely NOTHING. The tree services won't even answer the phone anymore; you have to call the main line, get an ignorant operator that takes a report, then they make banal, vacuous statements about how they can only pass on the request. 

I think I'm going to start climbing trees, cut a branch off to straddle the primaries, then leave real quick before they catch me there. I'll bet they start responding then.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 9, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Why is that? I'm curious.
> 
> I used to like the 10' rule, but I can't get the utility tree services to do anything anymore. I have had two trees scheduled for removal since mid-april. As best I can tell, they have never even looked at them.
> 
> ...



That's funny when I call they come , maybe they have caller Id and know its you , you can be a bit abrasive at times ..:msp_w00t:


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 9, 2012)

_You think I'm abrasive here, you should have heard me putting in a call last week_. The operator denied that KCPL never responded timely, and I started asking her to check on all my open tickets. She tried to correct my abusive language, but nothing I said was profane, it was just...abrasive. 

She pretty much surrendered after she couldn't tell me why they were ignoring a two month old ticket. I don't think my call did me any good.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 10, 2012)

ddhlakebound said:


> Only read half? Er what?
> 
> You quoted this.....
> 
> ...



I just copied your basic idea then made an obcsure comment expounding the facts about how unlcear electric theory is. I think this basic idea is probably the most important to keep in mind while working around power. Besides the theory being vague the actuall jobsite contains much of unknown and unrecognized hazzards.
Someone trained with proper gear has better chance. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 10, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> By the way, C-less, thanks for the red rep. By doing so, you give me the opportunity to show the rest of the folks at ArboristSite what an ass you are.
> 
> You said to me: "_Does the OP really need belittling? I don't think so, he already knows he lacks knowledge on the subject, that's why he's asking the question here in 101"_
> 
> ...



No worries man everyone here already knows it anyways, everyone here should neg him for this because its all he does talk cap then whine to the mods about everyone else... he is a punk.


----------



## Carburetorless (Jul 10, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Why is that? I'm curious.
> 
> I used to like the 10' rule, but I can't get the utility tree services to do anything anymore. I have had two trees scheduled for removal since mid-april. As best I can tell, they have never even looked at them.
> 
> ...



It's probably just bad timing, due to the all the recent storms, they're likely up to their eye-holes in storm damage.


----------



## Carburetorless (Jul 10, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> No worries man everyone here already knows it anyways, everyone here should neg him for this because its all he does talk cap then whine to the mods about everyone else... he is a punk.



Talk "cap"; What are you calling for close air support? You're not even taking fire. Sorry, no support available, your target.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 10, 2012)

No storms in my area. That is an east coast problem right now.

KCPL is just being lazy. They are trying to make sure they don't spend any extra money that the tree services could absorb. They won't even do a service line drop to a house without going through this inane process:

1. Tree trimmer calls dispatch & requests a line drop.
2. KCPL takes ten days to send out a tree supervisor to determine if a service drop is necessary.
3. After ten days go by, tree trimmer is supposed to hear from the tree supervisor to see if his tree qualifies; presumably a schedule is set at KCPL's convenience to get the line dropped.
4. ...I don't know what happens next. It has been over ten years since we have managed to get them to do a line drop for me.

When the service lines are a real problem, we just cut a branch off, hang it up real high on the wire, then notify them of the electrical hazard. Then they send someone out within the hour.

About ten years ago, they would set an appointment if you gave them two days lead notice. Then your only problem was getting them to keep the appointment.


----------



## beastmaster (Jul 12, 2012)

I did a job Tue. that had the primary's right up next to the trunk of a tall pine. It took a month for them to schedule a power drop. They had to send out notices to all the people that would be effected. I was able to swing 80% of the branches and lowered a few I wasn't sure of. The power was off all day from 9:00am tell 7:00pm. They had two bucket trucks and a big wig in his pick up there all the time. Probably 5 guys just setting around. I did have one limb go a stray and bounce off the dead primary lines, shaking them up a little, and had the Big wig come over and inform me that even though there was no power going to the lines, the grounds were still connected and if bounced enough could still be conductive if they were to touch a live wire further down the way from the drop. Not sure what he meant, but I did get the tone and was a lot more careful.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 12, 2012)

Regarding wood power poles, North America is one of the few places that I have been that uses them. Most countries I have been to (a lot) use either steel or reinforced concrete. So I think that the reason we use wood pine poles is because they are cheap and readily available, not having anything to do with the cellulose structure within.


----------



## 802climber (Jul 13, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> I did a job Tue. that had the primary's right up next to the trunk of a tall pine. It took a month for them to schedule a power drop. They had to send out notices to all the people that would be effected. I was able to swing 80% of the branches and lowered a few I wasn't sure of. The power was off all day from 9:00am tell 7:00pm. They had two bucket trucks and a big wig in his pick up there all the time. Probably 5 guys just setting around. I did have one limb go a stray and bounce off the dead primary lines, shaking them up a little, and had the Big wig come over and inform me that even though there was no power going to the lines, the grounds were still connected and if bounced enough could still be conductive if they were to touch a live wire further down the way from the drop. Not sure what he meant, but I did get the tone and was a lot more careful.



Sounds like they had just the hot offline where you were working, so that if the hot and neutral were to bounce and arc together a little ways up the line, the neutral would become hot where you were at. Neutral could be hot with backfeed anyway. For example some jackass running a generator during the power outage could dump a deadly amount of amps into that neutral (ground).


----------



## Kodiak42 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just this winter I had I large limb fall on my service line and it looked like it could pull down my service line from the house to the main. I stayed away, I had the all the equipment to remove this limb from the line since this is one of things I do for another utility, but this wasn’t my companies property and as much as I would have like to helped those guys out I knew it wasn’t my fight I’m just a customer at that point and things needed to go it's course. It was really hard wondering if that large limb were going hanging on the service line would pull every thing down from the house.

A crew arrived 8 Hours after I called and removed the limb, no problem. They had numerous other things to take of care of before they came my way, but they made it and three guys pulled it down.

Long story short, call your local electrical utility for trees and branches on power lines don't tempt fate.


----------

